# Saying goodbye to Fred



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

I need to put down my Australian cattle dog tomorrow. He was technically my daughter Sarah's dog but I have had him for 8 years as she was pregnant and he was bad with kids. Sarah is my daughter who died lastvApril of cancer. Fred is 14 and has internal bleeding. It is time but ... I am getting his ashes as we can spread them with Sarah's. We have not done that yet. Enzo will be with me and I think he will be sad. He is 11 months and adores Fred. My other daughter and granddaughter are bringing him treats tonight and will say good-bye. So it is a hard time.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. It is so painful losing a dog and his connection to your daughter must make it doubly painful. ((Hugs))


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of your daughter and Fred.


----------



## Russell (Oct 8, 2012)

*so sorry*

Sad news and sorry to hear of your loss.....Best wishes coming your way


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am so sorry and just reading your post brought tears to my eyes. It is always so difficult but rest assured that you were a good dog parent and provided lots of love and caring and it sounds like he had a wonderful life with you. It is always such a tough decision and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Fbkathleen*: You are a remarkably strong and loving woman. Life has heaped unthinkable sorrows on you and your family, but your goodness shines on. The plans you've made to see Fred at peace are beyond touching. I feel privileged to hear them. I'm so glad Enzo will be by your side. My heartfelt wishes for comfort to all.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Its a very hard thing to do, have them put down, however, its something that comes a long every now and then.I hate it when life takes a turn like this, please know that you have done your very best for him, with a heart of compassion,love, gentle hands,and kindly words. So very sorry , sending you my thoughts,and prayers Kay


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks to all. Friend had a McDonald's hamburger. He always was a junk food eater. He is tired but comfortable tonight so I am grateful for that. My vet is wonderful. My son is in town and he has given Fred so many treats and pats. If i did not have Enzo and my family it would be harder.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for everything that's been happening to you and your family in these two years. It is hard. It must be hard. 

You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

So sorry. You are in my thoughts as well. This is never an easy thing to do, no matter the age or circumstances


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I know your pain......When my Mom died I inherited her Lab 'JJ' he was the dog that babysat all the G-kids at family gatherings (I come from a large Sicilian family) my father had died just 14 months earlier and JJ never left my Mom's side from that day on..... Well after loosing both my parents, JJ I felt, was my last link to them and when it came time, just 6months later because of hips & lymphoma to PTS I had a real hard time with it. I held his head in my lap & let him go peacefully.....this was 30 yrs ago and the memory is still with me......... I cry with you.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your losses. Praying for strength and healing for you.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Blessing and comfort to help you through this very difficult time!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

fbkathleen, I am so sorry for your loss of your daughter Sarah. Heartfelt prayers & hugs coming your way for tomorrow and always. 
Sylvia


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

so sorry.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I wish you much strength and comfort during the difficult days ahead. I am so sorry for the untimely loss of your daughter. :love2:


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I am so very sorry. I know that the pain will take time, but I am earnestly hoping that memories of happiness and love quickly begin to help in the process.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

What a horribly difficult time for you; my heart goes out to you.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you at this difficult time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure this must seem unbearable, but I hope you can take comfort in the idea that Sarah and Fred will wait for you together.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Reading your posts made me cry. It brought back all of the memories of my mpoo that we had to deal with this earlier this year. I know what you are going through and hope that all of the support that you have from your family will make it easier. Sending positive energy your way to make the transition easier.

Each day will get easier, at least you still have your Enzo. Poos are such a blessing as they seem so good at reading moods and what you need.
Thinking of you today.
Blessings.


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

This is a bit late as I have been offline for awhile. Thank you so much for your kind words about Fred. We had Sarah's son say goodbye to Fred through Skype as he now lives in Austin with his dad. The vet was fantastic, so caring. Fred loves to go to the vet anyhow so it was a good place. He passes quietly without suffering. I sat with him for awhile afterwards then sat at Hospice by a brick we had made for Sarah. It was peaceful and quiet and a good place to be. Lots of tears. Last night I remembered one of my funniest Fred stories. I was going out of town in the morning so I was filling the pool. I let Fred out into the yard and he pulled the hose out of the pool, flooded a garden, and happily rolled in the mud. I had to give him a bath, wash the towel as there is nothing like a stinky dog towel and barely got any sleep that night. It was not funny at the time but looking back, it was so Fred. He had a great sense of mischief and a wonderful personality. Thank you again. We are doing better, and Enzo is a sweetheart.


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

My heart goes out to you, just let the tears and gentle memories heal your soul. You are such an inspiration for all. Stay strong!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My deepest and heartfelt sympathies.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Fred*

I am sorry that you are hurting. Fred is so blessed to have you. 
HerdingStdPoodle


----------

